# Looking to trade Bluegreen points for DVC



## LifeIsForLiving (Jan 27, 2010)

Hello, I'm just looking for some input.  I have been to many other sources looking for info and can't seem to find what I'm looking for.  Simply, I want to trade BG points (or week) for DVC.  I would rather trade directly with an owner than banking a week, so I can be sure to get what I'm looking for and save myself and an interested DVC owner the exchange fee.  It looks like all the rent/trade boards require a reservation already be made and trading that specific stay which I would expect severely limits my chances of getting what I'm looking for.

Any information would be much appreciated.  I saw mention in another thread here about a forum where RCI members with banked weeks will check availability upon request (sightings/distressed), but I guess that's for TUG members only?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi - the best place to post your request would be in the TUG Marketplace.  We have a section for private exchanges.  However, because of the difference in cost/value, I think it is very unlikely that you will get a trade.  No offense, but you are asking to trade a less expensive week for a more expensive week and a savvy owner isn't likely to be interested in that trade.

You will have better luck making an RCI trade or renting directly from an owner.

BTW - I am not putting down Bluegreen - I own at least one major bottom feeder myself that is far below Bluegreen on the food chain!


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 27, 2010)

If you are a Traveler plus owner, you can use the new RCI Points feature to trade for a DVC.  You can book partial weeks, but you will have to pay an exchange fee.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 27, 2010)

> You can book partial weeks


When last I looked, it appears that DVC inventory in Points is still seven full days only; they don't take partial-week bookings.


----------



## LifeIsForLiving (Jan 27, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Hi - the best place to post your request would be in the TUG Marketplace.  We have a section for private exchanges.  However, because of the difference in cost/value, I think it is very unlikely that you will get a trade.  No offense, but you are asking to trade a less expensive week for a more expensive week and a savvy owner isn't likely to be interested in that trade.
> 
> You will have better luck making an RCI trade or renting directly from an owner.
> 
> BTW - I am not putting down Bluegreen - I own at least one major bottom feeder myself that is far below Bluegreen on the food chain!



Hmm...I had not heard it put that way before.  I'm was aware of BG's place on the proverbial food chain, but I'm not sure there's such a disparity between DVC and resorts like La Cabana - Aruba, Pono Kai - Hawaii, and others.  Even the Fountains in Orlando is not too shabby.  The two bedroom deluxe where we usually stay is 1,343 sq/ft.  I'm not expecting to trade a mediocre studio for a premium, peak season DVC stay.  Couldn't I use RCI conversion rates (ie a BG resort that would pull DVC properties) to make a square trade?

Thank you for the other replies as well.


----------



## bccash63 (Jan 27, 2010)

LifeIsForLiving said:


> Hmm...I had not heard it put that way before.  I'm was aware of BG's place on the proverbial food chain, but I'm not sure there's such a disparity between DVC and resorts like La Cabana - Aruba, Pono Kai - Hawaii, and others.  Even the Fountains in Orlando is not too shabby.  The two bedroom deluxe where we usually stay is 1,343 sq/ft.  I'm not expecting to trade a mediocre studio for a premium, peak season DVC stay.  Couldn't I use RCI conversion rates (ie a BG resort that would pull DVC properties) to make a square trade?
> 
> Thank you for the other replies as well.



I see that you live in Hershey--a summer week at Hershey Suites is almost never deposited/difficult to find in RCI.  You may find a DVC owner interested in that.  IMHO Dawn


----------



## Aussiedog (Jan 27, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> BTW - I am not putting down Bluegreen - I own at least one major bottom feeder myself that is far below Bluegreen on the food chain!



Ouch - never thought of Bluegreen as a bottom feeder at all.

Ann


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 27, 2010)

Aussiedog said:


> Ouch - never thought of Bluegreen as a bottom feeder at all.
> 
> Ann



I own a fixed week with Bluegreen in MI, and have traded into Mountain Run and they are not bottom feeders. Wonderful staff, from the front desk to maintance. 

As for trading in RCI, it's probably better than average,  I've gotten a July week at Wyndham Kona Hawaiian with it. About pulled the trigger on an Easter week 3br at Island Links(HHI).

It's not great for DVC WDW, but it does pretty good at DVC HHI.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 27, 2010)

bnoble said:


> When last I looked, it appears that DVC inventory in Points is still seven full days only; they don't take partial-week bookings.



Oh, okay.  I didn't  know that.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 27, 2010)

Because Bluegreen allows you to reserve and deposit specific weeks, I'm guessing that you can find something that would have the oomph required to do this via Weeks.  I don't own Bluegreen, but I don't think of it as a bottom-feeder at all.

I'd go with one of the MYR-area resorts, between late June and early August, and I'd bet that would get it done.  Hershey might too, but that's just a guess.  However, it's also possible that this wouldn't get it done.  The new Points-side access will be less of a "try and hope" thing.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 27, 2010)

LifeIsForLiving said:


> Hmm...I had not heard it put that way before.  I'm was aware of BG's place on the proverbial food chain, but I'm not sure there's such a disparity between DVC and resorts like La Cabana - Aruba, Pono Kai - Hawaii, and others.  Even the Fountains in Orlando is not too shabby.  The two bedroom deluxe where we usually stay is 1,343 sq/ft.  I'm not expecting to trade a mediocre studio for a premium, peak season DVC stay.  Couldn't I use RCI conversion rates (ie a BG resort that would pull DVC properties) to make a square trade?
> 
> Thank you for the other replies as well.



Bluegreen is a value oriented timeshare resort group.  I put it in the same category as most Wyndham and WorldMark resorts.  Pono Kai and La Cabana are definitely a star or two below the DVCs.  The Fountains is comparable to Wyndham Bonnet Creek.  But, Bonnet Creek has the superior location. 

The Bluegreen Wilderness Club at Big Cedar is as good or better than any of the DVC properties.  And it compares favorably to any of the Snobfeeder resorts that have exhorbitant maintenance fees.

RCI values a 2br DVC Summer week as 22000 Bluegreen points.  That gives you 1.5 weeks at Hershey.  A 2 bedroom cabin at Big Cedar is 18000 Bluegreen Points.  A 3br is 25000 points.  I think those are fair trades.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 27, 2010)

Please note that I did not say that Bluegreen is a bottom feeder - *I said that I own a bottom feeder that is far below Bluegreen!*  

IMNSHO Bluegreen and DVC are not equal and it may be a difficult trade - YMMV.


----------



## akp (Jan 27, 2010)

*I can see you getting this as a direct exchange.*

The OP was looking for a direct exchange which changes the discussion somewhat.  If you find someone who wants what you've got, how Bluegreen resorts measure up to DVC in general or in the eyes of the RCI supercomputer that determines trading power (sarcasm implied) doesn't matter.

All that really matters is finding a DVC owner who is interested in one of the locations and or resorts that you have access to.  Wilderness Club at Big Cedar is one of the top 30 rated resorts on TUG, so many people will have heard of it and, depending on geography, might consider it.  Find a DVC owner in the midwest and you're likely to get yourself a good trade   Summer rental rates (ask price at least) at Big Cedar are comparable to those at DVC, our lower maintenance fees notwithstanding.  

I've recently made a direct exchange of a week at a 2 bedroom at Big Cedar for a week at a 2 bedroom at Wyndham's Old Town Alexandria resort.  It is a good trade because both of us want what we're getting, and neither of those are ever likely to turn up in the RCI (or any other) exchange pool.

I personally would love to see a more robust direct exchange venue than the one on TUG.  It is better than nothing, but it isn't very powerful at all.  And we're not allowed to place direct exchange requests as posts, right?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 27, 2010)

akp said:


> I personally would love to see a more robust direct exchange venue than the one on TUG.  It is better than nothing, but it isn't very powerful at all.  And we're not allowed to place direct exchange requests as posts, right?



That's correct - no buying, selling, renting, or exchanging in the discussion forums.


----------



## LifeIsForLiving (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you for the thoughtful replies.

The information provided by BocaBum is useful and much appreciated.  Helps to give perspective.  Also, I appreciate those who can understand my frustration (or at least what I'm trying to accomplish).  akp is right on the money and I think it's important to understand 'value' is subjective.  People trade in fancy sports cars for Toyota sedans (or Honda, et al) every day.  I do understand points made by DeniseM and others regarding the 'value' of a DVC stay.  That said, I think some are not looking at the big picture.  While a 2 bedroom in peak season at a DVC resort may be worth more than a 2 bedroom at your average BG property during the same season, you have to consider the same will not be the case for all accommodations and for all seasons.  What I mean is, I'm looking to travel during the DVC 'Adventure Season' and am not opposed to booking during a busier season and/or larger accommodations for the other party.  I'm not looking to take advantage of anyone, I just want a DVC vacation without spending cash.  I'm more than happy to do what I can to make sure it's a 'fair trade'.


----------



## CARTER281 (Jan 27, 2010)

I own at Hershey and not through Bluegreen.  Since I can only see DVC on the weeks side, my July 4th hershey week pulls 2 bedrooms in DVC. I cant check now but i have routinely seen 2 bedrooms at boardwak, beach club, saratoga, key west, and wilderness lodge.  I also saw a lot of studios and 1 bedrooms at all the locations (except for bay lake, grand calif. i think they are too new)I just did an exchange 3 months out for an aug 2009 2 bedroom at the wilderness lodge, it was great.  Comparable or not if someone wants something you have and they cant get it because its not being deposited then to that person it is comparable.  Since Hershey only has ONE timeshare no matter what somebody else has if an owner dosen't deposit a week no one would be able to get it. 
I think if a dvc owner wants hershey and cant get it, then to them hershey is just as valuable as their DVC.
Thats my two cents.
OP-Good Luck


----------



## LifeIsForLiving (Jan 28, 2010)

Good information, thank you Carter.

Apparently you can exchange weeks as well as points through RCI if you are a [Bluegreen] Travelers Plus member (separate membership fee); otherwise it is weeks only.  I'll keep that open as an option, but as a last resort.  Suppose I can always book a stay, sell that, then rent the points but I'm not thinking that will be much easier.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm a DVC owner and would consider doing something like this.

If you have access to Solara and Hershey you might want to try a DVC forum for some takers.  

I'll PM you the one I frequent.  You might have some takers there.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 28, 2010)

LifeIsForLiving said:


> Good information, thank you Carter.
> 
> Apparently you can exchange weeks as well as points through RCI if you are a [Bluegreen] Travelers Plus member (separate membership fee); otherwise it is weeks only.  I'll keep that open as an option, but as a last resort.  Suppose I can always book a stay, sell that, then rent the points but I'm not thinking that will be much easier.



It will be MUCH easier if you rent a week and use the money to rent from an owner.  It is far easier to rent than to make a private exchange, because there are far more DVC owners who want to rent.


----------



## LifeIsForLiving (Jan 29, 2010)

Thank you chriskre, PM sent.

DeniseM you are correct, there are many more DVC owners looking to rent out their points than trade.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 29, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> It will be MUCH easier if you rent a week and use the money to rent from an owner.  It is far easier to rent than to make a private exchange, because there are far more DVC owners who want to rent.



Sure, but a rental is taxable.  An exchange isn't.


----------



## LifeIsForLiving (Jan 29, 2010)

Indeed BocaBum.  Two rentals is much more complex financially, but I wasn't going to bring up details.  By the way, I noticed you are an über-member/moderator at multiple forums.  I for one appreciate you taking so much time to help folks.


----------



## Dean (Jan 31, 2010)

the DIS boards at http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=29.  Please read the rules carefully as they are strict about them.  One of the problems is that we DVC members value our points highly so getting something that will entice a DVC member to trade even is difficult.  IMO, you'd be far better off either trying the RCI points if you're a Travelers plus member of depositing a top end 2 BR week like Big Cedar or Lodge Alley Inn.  I suspect Hershey would work as well but am not certain and you can't take it back.  IF you want a direct exchange be prepared to accept less than you offer in terms of size or number of days or both.


----------



## LifeIsForLiving (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes Dean, the DISboards do not permit posts from non-DVC members looking to trade with members unless a specific week has already been booked.  That's the reason for my post in the first place.  I'm looking for options besides those you mentioned.  I am aware of the value of DVC property versus others, as has been discussed here.


----------



## Dean (Jan 31, 2010)

LifeIsForLiving said:


> Yes Dean, the DISboards do not permit posts from non-DVC members looking to trade with members unless a specific week has already been booked.  That's the reason for my post in the first place.  I'm looking for options besides those you mentioned.  I am aware of the value of DVC property versus others, as has been discussed here.


TUG, redweeks, timeshare forums, even bidshares and craislist all might be good options.  Depending on your situation you might consider a DIS post also as a discussion of one item may indeed lead to something else.


----------



## LifeIsForLiving (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you Dean, I haven't looked into Redweeks, TS forums, or bidshares.  I am a member at DISboards, but am not sure where I would be allowed to post any forum to be used as a feeler.  I've been on contact with the moderators to ask where I would make such a post but didn't get anywhere (having read all the rules, I didn't think it looked like DISboards may lead anywhere).  I've planned on Craigslist being the next step, but I'll look into the other TS boards you mentioned first.


----------



## LisaH (Jan 31, 2010)

I know this is not something you want to entertain, but my 1BR summer Myrtle Beach week sees just about any available DVC weeks (1-2BRs) in RCI Week system. If I were you, I would reserve a 1BR unit at one of the high-demand resorts in peak season, then go with RCI. This probably is the most economic way to go to DVC resorts.


----------



## LifeIsForLiving (Feb 1, 2010)

If someone can confirm what a particular resort I have available will pull, I would certainly consider that.  I'm just leery of banking a week without some degree of assurance I'll get what I'm looking for.


----------



## Dean (Feb 1, 2010)

LifeIsForLiving said:


> If someone can confirm what a particular resort I have available will pull, I would certainly consider that.  I'm just leery of banking a week without some degree of assurance I'll get what I'm looking for.


I know a 2 BR LAI or Big Cedar summer week has done so in the past but that's a lot of points.  But you're likely looking at that many points or more if you find a private exchange as well.


----------



## LifeIsForLiving (Feb 1, 2010)

Okay, thank you.  I'll check the points charts for those and other high demand resorts.  I'd still like to find an interested party for an exchange, but it's helpful to have as much information as possible as I may have to utilize plan B (C, D, etc.  ).


----------



## Dean (Feb 1, 2010)

LifeIsForLiving said:


> Okay, thank you.  I'll check the points charts for those and other high demand resorts.  I'd still like to find an interested party for an exchange, but it's helpful to have as much information as possible as I may have to utilize plan B (C, D, etc.  ).


Be careful assuming that other resorts will get you in, even for good weeks.  For example, Boyne Mountain is unlikely to do so for most or possibly even all weeks from what I've seen.  Even a 1 BR top week at the resorts I mentioned might not get you in to a 2 BR and to some of the DVC resorts at all.


----------



## LifeIsForLiving (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah, unfortunately, it seems there is nothing easy about this process.


----------



## Dean (Feb 2, 2010)

LifeIsForLiving said:


> Yeah, unfortunately, it seems there is nothing easy about this process.


Ultimately you'll just have to make a decision and give it a try.  There will be no guarantees.  Such is the nature of timeshare exchanging.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 2, 2010)

> it seems there is nothing easy about this process.


You could just call DVC and buy some points.  That's pretty easy.  It's not cheap, but it's easy. :hysterical:


----------



## chriskre (Feb 2, 2010)

Brad,
I just PM'd you.


----------



## LifeIsForLiving (Feb 3, 2010)

chriskre said:


> Brad,
> I just PM'd you.



Thank you ma'am.


----------



## LifeIsForLiving (Feb 11, 2010)

Was able to make an exchange.  Thank you for your interest.


----------

